# GTA 4 Schwerwiegender Fehler



## Bangheader (20. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem GTA 4 bei Steam gekauft und geladen. Nachdem ich mich registriert hab und starten will kommt eine Fehlermeldung:

 "GTA IV: SCHWERWIEGENDER FEHLER: Windows XP: Es wird Service Pack 3 oder höher benötigt, um fortzufahren. 2"

Das Problem ist nur, das ich Vista hab  
Ich habe mal gegoogelt und habe 2 Leute gefunden, die das gleiche Problem hatten: dem einen wurde nicht geantwortet und der andere hat jetzt Win 7 und jetzt gehts bei ihm.  

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2011)

vielleicht schau mal, ob es geht, wenn Du die exe-Datei von GTA4 im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführst. Dazu die exe rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften Kompatibilität oder so ähnlich, dort dann halt win XP SP3 auswählen. Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob es mit Steam eine für Dich sichtbare exe-Datei gibt ^^



ps: vista und alle Treiber sind aber aktuell?


----------



## Bangheader (20. April 2011)

Also die Exe im steamapps-Ordner geht nicht. Und die Treiber sind auch aktuell. Servicepack 3 gibts noch nicht für vista oder?


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2011)

Schmeiss mal das Update an - aber es ist halt so: das SP3 für XP ist natürlich was anderes als das für Vista. Es kann aber sein, dass Du erst nach einem Vistaupdate bei bestimmten Dingen auf dem Stand bist wie bei XP mit SP3.


----------



## Bangheader (22. April 2011)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=762088
Ich hab jetzt alle updates bis zum Punkt 6 gemacht (die anderen sind ja optional).
Aber es geht nach mehrfachen Neustarten immer noch nicht... Soll ich mich da an Rockstar oder
 an Valve/ Steam-Service wenden? Oder gibts noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2011)

Wenn hier keiner ne Lösung weiß, musst Du Dich in der tat mal an den Service wenden.


----------



## Bangheader (23. April 2011)

Das ist die Lösung!!!: http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/479482-error-code-rmn40-running-gta-iv-in-windows-vista
Bei mir hats geklappt, ich hoffe bei vielen von euch auch.

Oh mann, das es so einfach sein kann  ich habs neuinstalliert und alle c++ und frameworksachen auch...


----------



## nero34 (7. Mai 2012)

der link geht net kann nich lesen was in support steht ....


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Also, wenn ich das Posting richtig deute, hat er es deinstalliert, dann alles mit C++ und Netframework, was windows idR über Updates anbietet (optionale und manuelle Updates mal durchgehen), nachinstalliert und dann GTA wieder neu installiert ^^


----------

